# اسئلة فقط للشباب .........



## white rose (19 مارس 2009)

*أسئلة حواء ويجيبها ( أدم ) :*

*1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟

2. الى أين يصل مفهوم الحرية بعالمنا لحووواء ؟

3. ماهي الصفة التي لاتتنازل بالبحث عنها بحواء غير الأدب والجمال ؟

4-متى تفكر حواء بالأنتقام من ادم ؟

5. ماهو تصرفك لحواء التي تغار بشدة ؟

6. الشيطان أستاذ الرجل وتلميذ امراة . ماذا يعني لك هذا ؟

7. ماهو المفهوم الحقيقي للحب لدى حواء ؟*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا white rose

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *أسئلة حواء ويجيبها ( أدم ) :*
> 
> *1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟
> عشان مجتمعنا الشرقى كده
> ...



موضوع جميل بحى حضرتك عليه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## white rose (20 مارس 2009)

:t





كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا white rose
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



شو .......................

بس هيك يا كليمو

وين الأجابات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا عم تتهرب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t9:


----------



## white rose (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمشاركة 

و شكرا للأجابات .....

الرب يباركك يا بطل


----------



## go love (20 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *أسئلة حواء ويجيبها ( أدم ) :*
> 
> *1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟
> اكيد طبعا ادم يحبها تكون قويا جدا  بس مش معاة
> ...





*مرسى لاسئلتك الجميلة 
تحياتــــــــ ـــ ـى​*


----------



## white rose (21 مارس 2009)

go love قال:


> *مرسى لاسئلتك الجميلة
> تحياتــــــــ ـــ ـى​*



اجابات كتيييييييييييييير معقولة

بس انتبه   انت قلت ............. *تكرار الخيانة*............................

يا ويلك من حوا ..........

*تكرار.....................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*:smil8:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا white rose


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا white rose
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



*وين الاجوبة يا كليمو​*


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا white rose



ميرسي الك سويتي

بس في اسئلة لحواء كمان................

و اكيد بدنا اجابات...........


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *وين الاجوبة يا كليمو​*



يا عيني عليك يا رنا ......................


شكلو كليمو عم يتهرب من الأجوبة.....؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد صح؟؟؟؟ والا شو رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (22 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *أسئلة حواء ويجيبها ( أدم ) :*
> 
> *1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟
> 
> ...



لا احد يحب المراءه  الضعيفه اللى على نياتها
2-يصل مفهوم الحريه لحواء فى حدود دورها كشريكه لادم زوجه وام واخت وبنت فى حدود الاخلاقيات المعترف بها وعادات المجتمع التى تعيش فيه
3-اجمل صفه مع الادب والجمال العقل والذكاء
4-تفكر فى الانتقام من ادم اذا لم يكن بقليها خوف ومحبه الله
5-لاشىء فالغيره امر طبيعى ولكنى اعطيها الثقه فى وفى نفسها
6-الشيطان صديق من ليس المسيح صديقه فهو بجميع الاحوال استاذ اللذين يضعفون له
7-الفهوم الحقيقى للحب عند حواء انتى اولى بذكره اما بصفه عامه هو البذل والعضاء بين الطرفين بلا حدود ودون انتظار الاخذ من الاخر
شكرااااا  على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> لا احد يحب المراءه  الضعيفه اللى على نياتها
> 2-يصل مفهوم الحريه لحواء فى حدود دورها كشريكه لادم زوجه وام واخت وبنت فى حدود الاخلاقيات المعترف بها وعادات المجتمع التى تعيش فيه
> 3-اجمل صفه مع الادب والجمال العقل والذكاء
> 4-تفكر فى الانتقام من ادم اذا لم يكن بقليها خوف ومحبه الله
> ...



الشكر ليك يوحنا و لأجوبتك الحلوة كمان 


الرب يباركك اخي


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (22 مارس 2009)

_موضوع  حلو يسلمو ...

وإجابات يوحنا كتير منطقية ....



تقبلي مروري ...​_


----------



## zama (22 مارس 2009)

1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟
مش كل الناس اللى بتحب تختار شريكة حياتها !!
بس اللى بيحب يختار شريكة حياته على نياتها بيبقى ضعيف الشخصية ومتسلط لانه بيحب انها تكون معدومة الشخصية وده شئ مش صحيح .............

2. الى أين يصل مفهوم الحرية بعالمنا لحووواء ؟
 فى رايئ ان الحرية بيختلف مفهومها من المجتمع الشرقى عن المجتمع الغربى..
لكن فى قاعدة بسيطة ممكن نطبقها هى
" الانسان حر فى كل شئ ماعدا الاشياء التى لاتتوافق مع الله ومع تقاليد المجتمع"...

3. ماهي الصفة التي لاتتنازل بالبحث عنها بحواء غير الأدب والجمال ؟
 ممارسة الرياضة وبتحب كل الناس  

4-متى تفكر حواء بالأنتقام من ادم ؟
 عند الخيانة 

5. ماهو تصرفك لحواء التي تغار بشدة ؟
 لا انا محبش الغيرة عموما وبالتالى هتخنق منها 

6. الشيطان أستاذ الرجل وتلميذ امراة . ماذا يعني لك هذا ؟
ده كلام مظبوط جداً !!
يعنى اللى يعادى المرأة يبقى كتب شهادة وفاته يايده 

7. ماهو المفهوم الحقيقي للحب لدى حواء ؟ 
الاخلاص والتفاهم والاهتمام المتبادل بين طرفى العلاقة

وشكرا جداً لحضرتك على الاسئلة المتميزة دى


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _موضوع  حلو يسلمو ...
> 
> وإجابات يوحنا كتير منطقية ....
> 
> ...



ميرسي لمرورك الحلو و رايك الأحلى


يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> 1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟
> مش كل الناس اللى بتحب تختار شريكة حياتها !!
> بس اللى بيحب يختار شريكة حياته على نياتها بيبقى ضعيف الشخصية ومتسلط لانه بيحب انها تكون معدومة الشخصية وده شئ مش صحيح .............
> 
> ...




يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

اجابة خطيييييييييييييرة للسؤال رقم 6 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك آخد موقف قوي كتير من حواء

ميرسي لمشاركتك الكتير حلوة


الرب يباركك


----------



## go love (30 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> اجابات كتيييييييييييييير معقولة
> 
> بس انتبه   انت قلت ............. *تكرار الخيانة*............................
> 
> ...





ليش عم تضحكى
اكيد اقصد تكرار طبعا لان حواء العقلة هى اللي تحافظ على بتها هى اللي تبنى مش تهدى  فى ثنيا 
وتعرف سبب الخيانة اية؟ هل هو تقصير منها ولا عيب في شخصة
وفى كلا الحالتين تحاول تعالج ...............
ام لو الموضوع اتكرر فاكيد يستحق الانتقام

ودة مع *تكرارررررررررررررررررررر*ر الخيانـــهـــ
من وجهة نظرى العامة مش الخاصة فهمانى:t9:​


----------



## white rose (26 أبريل 2009)

go love قال:


> ليش عم تضحكى
> اكيد اقصد تكرار طبعا لان حواء العقلة هى اللي تحافظ على بتها هى اللي تبنى مش تهدى  فى ثنيا
> وتعرف سبب الخيانة اية؟ هل هو تقصير منها ولا عيب في شخصة
> وفى كلا الحالتين تحاول تعالج ...............
> ...




اي فهمانة عليك

بس شكلك انت ما فهمت علي

على كل ما صار شي

كلو خير

آسفة للرد المتأخر

الرب يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعك جميل يا روز
وعايزين كله يجاوب
وحد ينده كليموووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوعك جميل يا روز
> وعايزين كله يجاوب
> وحد ينده كليموووووووووو
> هههههههههههههههههههه​*



بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة  يا كليمو

ميرسي ليك يا جميلة يا بريسكلا


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

white rose قال:


> *أسئلة حواء ويجيبها ( أدم ) :*
> 
> *1.يحب ادم المراة القوية . ولكنه يختار شريكة حياته ضعيفة وعلى نياتها لماذا ؟
> 
> ...



وشكرا هويت روز
على الاسئلة الجميلة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## white rose (28 أبريل 2009)

اهلا وليم



أدم يحب المرأة قوية الشخصية ضعيفة البنيان حتى لا تستقوى علية :t9:

يا الهي شو هالحكم .........حلو

ميرسي وليم لمشاركتك الحلوة


----------

